# Is Gravel Riding Changing Road Biking?



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This is my thing, so I am super biased, but I basically agree and it has made me love riding even more. 

https://www.outsideonline.com/2332511/gravel-bike-road-cycling-gear


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

It is very much a throwback to the Good Old Days of the 1900s. Where "roads" were what today we'd call "dirt" or "gravel" or MMR. A "gravel bike" today is what a "road bike" was in the 1900s in terms of tire size and what it was ridden on.


What today is "road racing" has as much in common with its (1900s) roots, as say, Olympic sport fencing has in common with medieval swordplay. Road racing today is a corporate "team" sport with millions-dollar-budgets, with team cars with food _for _riders, team mechanics to fix the bikes or replace them on site _for _riders, professional masseuses on staff _for _riders, team campers so riders don't have to house with the local rabble, and so on....It has gotten as far distant from an every-day man's sport as it gets at the professional level.


Whereas in the Good Old Days it was a guy/gal and their bike all on their own on a lonely road. 


Also, in the USA, there's quite a bit of disillusionment with USACycling...and the "gravel" racing scene was ignored by them being a small club-based local grass-roots thing--until now it may be too late for them to take control. 

Also Also...being a "new" sport field with mass-start fields of 1,000+ riders....there's room for everyone to find a niche and compete...as opposed to the established professional ranks--where you'd better be fit and young and at the top of your game if you ever hope to get to the few-hundred person start line.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Marc said:


> It is very much a throwback to the Good Old Days of the 1900s. Where "roads" were what today we'd call "dirt" or "gravel" or MMR. A "gravel bike" today is what a "road bike" was in the 1900s in terms of tire size and what it was ridden on.
> 
> 
> What today is "road racing" has as much in common with its (1900s) roots, as say, Olympic sport fencing has in common with medieval swordplay. Road racing today is a corporate "team" sport with millions-dollar-budgets, with team cars with food _for _riders, team mechanics to fix the bikes or replace them on site _for _riders, professional masseuses on staff _for _riders, team campers so riders don't have to house with the local rabble, and so on....It has gotten as far distant from an every-day man's sport as it gets at the professional level.
> ...


I agree with a lot of that and like those things about it as well. It’s just me and my bike and other folks that like riding on dirt away from traffic too. 90% of my gravel rides have nothing to do with events. It’s just where and how I like to ride.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

Well, it's coined a new portmanteau term ("groad"), which may replace "brifter" as Cycling's Most Despised Term.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

1952 Rene Herse

https://janheine.wordpress.com/2014/06/09/the-650b-ancestor-rene-herse-randonneur/


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Marc said:


> Also, in the USA, there's quite a bit of disillusionment with USACycling...and the "gravel" racing scene was ignored by them being a small club-based local grass-roots thing--until now it may be too late for them to take control.


Keeping USACycling out of the Gravel racing scene is a good thing, don't need them involved regulating and creating rules for the gravel community and ruining what is working very well!


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

It hasn't affected my road riding but I really don't ride my mountain bike as much. YOu still get the "dirt" feeling with less risk!


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

JBarney said:


> It hasn't affected my road riding but I really don't ride my mountain bike as much. YOu still get the "dirt" feeling with less risk!


Well, pound me too. I enjoy gravel riding. I explain it to others as similar to mountain biking, but technically simple and faster.

I have only ridden my mtb 4 or 5 times since i started riding gravel about 2 years ago. Three of those mtb rides were races with several of my roadie teammates. More of a "hey, let's go race our mtbs" than a mtb ride.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Crashed on today's ride but I still love it. I swear flying across gravel roads at 15-20 mph is some sort of drug. Somebody should bottle that crap. I am finally embracing I need to bite the bullet and get a bike with clearance for wider tires given how much I am doing this though. Planning to just keep the Domane as my primary road bike (was looking at a new Tarmac Disc) and add a gravel bike with lots of tire clearance. Hoping to do something by December. Finalists right now are:

1.) The new redesigned Salsa Warbird that should be released in the next 30 days or so
2.) Litespeed Gravel
3.) Donnelly G//C
4.) 3T Exploro Flat Mount
5.) New yet to be released Giant gravel bike
6.) Trek Checkpoint

Neither the rider nor the bike were seriously damaged in the events that led to this post.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I think this is the one if the pricing is right:

Warbird Evolution | Salsa Cycles


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

IDK.... but I'm building a Parlee Z-Zero XD as I type... gonna keep the tires 30c for now and see how I like it. Shimano 8070 hydro build with HED Ardennes wheel set. Nothing crazy weightweenie like my road bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> IDK.... but I'm building a Parlee Z-Zero XD as I type... gonna keep the tires 30c for now and see how I like it. Shimano 8070 hydro build with HED Ardennes wheel set. Nothing crazy weightweenie like my road bike.


That sounds like a cool project. Cyclocross bikes continue to hold their own on some gravel courses. Both the men’s and women’s winner at this year’s Dirty Kanza win aboard Cannondale cx bikes. Since I have the Domane to cover that niche and road riding, I am looking to add something that can handle gnarlier courses and be taken out into the Woods with ease.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> That sounds like a cool project. Cyclocross bikes continue to hold their own on some gravel courses. Both the men’s and women’s winner at this year’s Dirty Kanza win aboard Cannondale cx bikes. Since I have the Domane to cover that niche and road riding, I am looking to add something that can handle gnarlier courses and be taken out into the Woods with ease.


both ex pros though. Alison won it 2 years ago on a Niner as did Amanda last year. If you can ride on skinnier tires a CX bike can make for a good choice for SOME people on gravel, not necessarily the best for the average person though. Personally I would not want a CX bike on DK200, it wouldn't work as well for me as a real gravel bike due if for no other reason stability on high speed descents.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Srode said:


> both ex pros though. Alison won it 2 years ago on a Niner as did Amanda last year. If you can ride on skinnier tires a CX bike can make for a good choice for SOME people on gravel, not necessarily the best for the average person though.


True. The 3T Exploro and Cannondale Slate have been ridden to recent victories on the men’s side as well. Ted King was the one that won on the Slate as well though.


----------



## mtnbkr80015 (Dec 10, 2017)

Rashadabd said:


> True. The 3T Exploro abd Cannondale Slate have been ridden to recent victories on the men’s side as well. Ted King was the one that won on the Slate as well though.


Never was a real road rider. I’ve done a few centuries and used road to train for mtb racing. But since I got my Slate I have been gravel ever since (with the occasional downhill at the bike parks).







I have since taken off the dropper post and gone with a SAVE seatpost and Fabric Flat Carbon saddle







and grinding gravel on trafficless roads has been enlightening.


----------



## mtnbkr80015 (Dec 10, 2017)

mtnbkr80015 said:


> Never was a real road rider. I’ve done a few centuries and used road to train for mtb racing. But since I got my Slate I have been gravel ever since (with the occasional downhill at the bike parks).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have changed my Slate quite a bit from stock. Flipped the stem to more upright position, Maxxis Rambler tubeless tires, 50-34 rings, 11-40 cassette, Wolftooth Roadlink, SAVE seatpost, new bar tape, different saddle. Mine has worked for me and my terrain. I have had several iterations of components and tires, but I think I have found the sweet spot for my type of riding.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Slate is a nice ride for sure.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rashadabd said:


> The Slate is a nice ride for sure.


I think I have settled on the new Giant Revolt Advanced as my gravel steed of choice. Local bike shop said they should be available in October.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Around where I live, we have many rail trails (and the Barge Canal trail), some paved, some powdered gravel, some dirt. I've always used these trails at least a bit with road bikes, despite them being not really set up for it. now with my gravel bike, I can utilize all trail types, as well as pavement (and lot of urban broken pavement), and not be shaken to death by the ride.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> It is very much a throwback to the Good Old Days of the 1900s. Where "roads" were what today we'd call "dirt" or "gravel" or MMR. A "gravel bike" today is what a "road bike" was in the 1900s in terms of tire size and what it was ridden on.
> 
> 
> What today is "road racing" has as much in common with its (1900s) roots, as say, Olympic sport fencing has in common with medieval swordplay. Road racing today is a corporate "team" sport with millions-dollar-budgets, with team cars with food _for _riders, team mechanics to fix the bikes or replace them on site _for _riders, professional masseuses on staff _for _riders, team campers so riders don't have to house with the local rabble, and so on....It has gotten as far distant from an every-day man's sport as it gets at the professional level.
> ...


Isn't this what mountain bikes where back in the day 20-30 years ago? I like the simplicity and the idea and breaking from the norm, but already we are seeing hyper-expensive gravel bike with carbon rims. That seems to be taking gravel bikes away from the simple ride experience they were touted to be.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Isn't this what mountain bikes where back in the day 20-30 years ago? I like the simplicity and the idea and breaking from the norm, but already we are seeing hyper-expensive gravel bike with carbon rims. That seems to be taking gravel bikes away from the simple ride experience they were touted to be.


Some of what you are saying is right on point. There are a few gravel bike designs that are drifting into MTB hardtail territory these days. As much as I get the appeal, those kinds of bikes don’t interest me much. I would rather just get a hardtail and have greater versatility. I think there is still a sweet spot that exists between a HT and a cyclocross type bike though and I think bikes like the Diverge, Lauf True Grit, and Slate have legitimate value there. I view them as being ideal options for rockier courses or really long 100-200 mile events/rides like the DK200.

Regarding the higher end specs and higher prices being found on some bikes, I think we are seeing gravel riding splitting/evolving into two camps: folks looking to race local and premier events and folks that just enjoy riding around on dirt. I think the people looking to race are often coming over from road, cx, or mtb racing and are looking for gravel bikes that are as nice as their other race bikes. The market is probably just responding to that and/or taking advantage of the opportunity. At the end of the day though, I pretty much agree with you and feel like you don’t really “need” a lot of that stuff to really enjoy gravel riding, but to each his/her own.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

DaveG said:


> Isn't this what mountain bikes where back in the day 20-30 years ago? I like the simplicity and the idea and breaking from the norm, but already we are seeing hyper-expensive gravel bike with carbon rims. That seems to be taking gravel bikes away from the simple ride experience they were touted to be.



Except, you can buy high-end or low-end. No one is forcing you to buy an $8,000 bike. There are decent/good rides by Giant/Fuji/Diamondback at the low-end pricing level.

Granted, since "gravel" is the trendy in-thing...some manufacturers are jacking prices up on the low end (seriously QBP/Salsa--$2,000 for an Apex bike??? Are you fing kidding me???). Also, there's the general gentrification of pricing of road-related components in the background as well


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> Except, you can buy high-end or low-end. No one is forcing you to buy an $8,000 bike. There are decent/good rides by Giant/Fuji/Diamondback at the low-end pricing level.
> 
> Granted, since "gravel" is the trendy in-thing...some manufacturers are jacking prices up on the low end (seriously QBP/Salsa--$2,000 for an Apex bike??? Are you fing kidding me???). Also, there's the general gentrification of pricing of road-related components in the background as well


If I were to buy a gravel bike it would be on the low price end. I would want something I could ride without crying every time it got a ding or a fell over. I worry that the over-speccing of gravel bikes will lead to its demise because it seems inconsistent with the purpose of the bike


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

DaveG said:


> If I were to buy a gravel bike it would be on the low price end. I would want something I could ride without crying every time it got a ding or a fell over. I worry that the over-speccing of gravel bikes will lead to its demise because it seems inconsistent with the purpose of the bike


are you saying you are going to trash your gravel bike ? seems like it. I'm building one top of the heep frame w/medium components. It will be in double duty as my road bike for while until I decide what aero gizmo to get next. Yeah I'd cry if I got a ding, but I'd cry more if I had a beater which made me not want to ride as much.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

JBarney said:


> It hasn't affected my road riding but I really don't ride my mountain bike as much. *YOu still get the "dirt" feeling with less risk!*


I'm not a mountain biker at all, but I'm guessing another difference between gravel riding and Mtn where gravel wins for a lot of people is not having get in the car and drive far to get in a decent ride. And also not being bored to tears because it's too slow if they need to ride on asphalt to get to decent mtn riding or to string together several trails.

I'm a big fan of gravel riding and especially like back woods 'trails' I come across and manage to combo ride/walk though. Enough so I'm certain I'd love mtn biking. But I don't own one because I know I'd never use the thing without getting in the car and driving far and I don't want to have to do what just to get in a decent ride. If I moved to a place with a bunch of options I'd buy one in a second though.

Gravel hasn't changed my road riding at all other than I do less 100% asphalt rides than I would if I only had a pure road bike with room for only 25mm or smaller tires.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I hear you Jay.. I have a MTB.. it's a Trek Y-33 from what.. the 90's or something around that era. My LBS loves the damn thing..because it's older then most of them. I dont really have a want to go flying off jumps etc.. My BMX days are long past.

I live pretty near Pleasanton Ridge in Norcal so no need to drive very far.. Santa Cruz would be a drive.. I have JMP near me around Oakland.. I could ride there as well if I had too.


----------



## kapusta (Apr 26, 2004)

I can't speak for anyone else, but getting a road bike that could handle 35mm tires (my old Salsa Casseroll) completely changed the way I looked at road riding. I enjoy it a heck of a lot more and have many, many more route options than when "road bike" meant 25-28mm tires max.

Now I only have one "road" bike: A Soma Fog Cutter with 38s that I use for all roads, paved and unpaved. I don't really even have separate pavement and gravel rides. I just go for a ride. Maybe it is all pavement, maybe it is all dirt roads, maybe it is a mix of any proportion. They are all just road rides to me now.


----------



## greycat (Sep 28, 2016)

I have mixed trails some areas are paved, limestone, coarse gravel, and dirt. I use to stay on paved and open road cause I only had a road bikes. I realized I wanted disc and wider tires and got a CX and I have gone more towards cross riding not being limited to which route I have to ride. I'm still a long distance road rider at heart but I'm happier to go anywhere with a bike with more adjustability now.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

I was an avid road rider for years. Now that I have a young son, I'd rather be with him on the weekends/anytime than head out for a 4+ hour road ride. And now that I don't ride on open country roads as much, I really have less and less patience for aggressive/reckless/lawless motorists.

If I have a free hour or two, I'd rather grab my cross bike and hit the forest trails, cx training loop in the the park, or something else off road.

I also commute to my office 5 days a week on my cross race bike, which I have set up with 42mm Continental gravel tires run at a nice, low PSI. Been loving it and I admit I'm totally a fan of running tires as big as I can on all my bikes these days. I feel badly that I don't oogle my road bikes as much as I used to, but I've always been the type of person to go through phases.

Right now I'm lovin' wide tires and car-less riding, wherever it might happen.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

kapusta said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but getting a road bike that could handle 35mm tires (my old Salsa Casseroll) completely changed the way I looked at road riding. I enjoy it a heck of a lot more and have many, many more route options than when "road bike" meant 25-28mm tires max.
> 
> Now I only have one "road" bike: A Soma Fog Cutter with 38s that I use for all roads, paved and unpaved. I don't really even have separate pavement and gravel rides. I just go for a ride. Maybe it is all pavement, maybe it is all dirt roads, maybe it is a mix of any proportion. They are all just road rides to me now.


Awesome! I went through a total road bike craze, with tons of hours of riding and many, many road bike purchases.

These days I mainly ride my cross bike with 42mm tires. Yep, love the versatility, love the comfort. I honestly feel innerly guilty to admit it, because I spent many years building up and refining my road bike stable...but I think at some point I might get rid of all my bikes and get one nice cross bike with two sets of wheels, one with tires for road, one with tires for off road, and only ride that.

I really have no need these days for low, stretched out, ultra narrow tire riding...I guess I'm gettin' old


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Living more rural, excited about a gravel bike to expanded route options and increased reliability with the wider tires. 
I bought a Felt VR 4, because it was red, good road performance, and sold by closest bike shops.
So, opinions for the best gravel bike for road riding.. ?? Besides Felt, looks like Cervelo's 'C' line translates well to road.
Any other favorite gravel bikes if you will mainly ride it on the road??


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

jerman said:


> Living more rural, excited about a gravel bike to expanded route options and increased reliability with the wider tires.
> I bought a Felt VR 4, because it was red, good road performance, and sold by closest bike shops.
> So, opinions for the best gravel bike for road riding.. ?? Besides Felt, looks like Cervelo's 'C' line translates well to road.
> Any other favorite gravel bikes if you will mainly ride it on the road??


There’s still a number of bikes available in this genre and some of the best might still be being marketed as cyclocross bikes. Both the new Specialized Crux and the new Cannondale SuperX are supposed to hold their own on both the road and gravel. Both can accommodate 40mm tires as well. Dirty Kanza was won on the Cannondale this year. 

Beyond that, Classics style endurance race bikes that can take 32mm-38mm tires like the Domane Gravel, Cannondale Synapse, Canyon Endurace, Focus Paralane, Spec. Roubaix, and new Giant Defy, etc. should be strong choices as well. I would probably look more in the direction of the bikes that can accommodate larger tires, like the new Giant Revolt Advanced, but only you know how much road vs gravel riding you do. That being said, I have really enjoyed mixed terrain rides on my Domane.


----------



## jerman (Jan 28, 2005)

Love the Lava color on that Cannondale SuperX SE Force 1. That is really a sweet looking ride! Awesome!
Imagine it would take a couple of grand to turn it into a double, though..


----------

